# Anybody know when the next spitfire scoring contest is?



## Chi (Dec 5, 2022)

I know there are a ton of scoring contests out there, but seeing as how I don't currently have money to spend on something I can't completely justify, I was wondering when the next spitfire contest is. (Those are free hehe.) Anybody got an idea when that will be?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 8, 2022)

Chi said:


> I know there are a ton of scoring contests out there, but seeing as how I don't currently have money to spend on something I can't completely justify, I was wondering when the next spitfire contest is. (Those are free hehe.) Anybody got an idea when that will be?


To be honest, no. 

Apart from the main Annual Spitfire competition (Westworld, Stargirl, Bridgerton etc.), it is at the whim of their marketing department!


----------



## Snarf (Dec 8, 2022)

They are around summer time. You could look up the precise deadlines in press releases from that time.


----------

